# 6"5' Looking for base layer with 36 inseam



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

REI's base layers tend to run fairly long. Not sure about 36" inseam long though.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

try eddie bauer.

Men's First Ascent Long Underwear & Baselayer | Eddie Bauer

im 6'5 with a 36 waist and i wear paradox they are long enough besides my socks come up to my knees so its not a huge deal if things are a little short.

the tall shirts from eddiebauer are great, i find arm length to be a bigger deal than leg length.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

XL airblaster sumo suit

I'm practically the same size as you and that's what I rock. Fits good. Won't go to your toes, but it will meet your boot


----------

